# الانفصال الشبكى



## Dr Fakhry (2 يوليو 2009)

* تعريف الانفصال الشبكى:
*الانفصال الشبكى هو انفصال شبكية العين، الشبكية طبقة حساسة للضوء فى العين وهى التى ترسل الإشارات المرئية من خلال العصب البصرى إلى المخ. عندما تنفصل الشبكية هذه الطبقة الحساسة عن مكانها الطبيعى وإذا لم يتم العلاج الفورى لها عند تحركها من مكانها يؤدى الانفصال الشبكى إلى فقد الرؤية وإصابة الشخص بالعمى.

وفى بعض الحالات الأخرى قد تتعرض شبكية العين إلى التمزق فى بعض الأماكن الصغيرة بها، وهذه المناطق تسمى بـ"التمزق الشبكى" أو "ثقوب الشبكية" والتى بدورها أيضاً تؤدى إلى الانفصال الشبكى.

يبدأ انفصال الشبكية عن مكانها الطبيعى بدءاً من الأطراف ثم ينتقل إلى الوسط، وقد يحدث بشكل تدريجى وجزئى أو قد يحدث فجأة وبشكل كلى. ويُطلق الانفصال الشبكى على انفصال الشبكية عن المشيمية، والمشيمية هى المسئولة عن توصيل الغذاء للشبكية وبالانفصال يعنى انفصال الغذاء عنها مما يؤدى إلى تعطل وظيفتها وتصبح غير حيوية.

*المزيد عن التركيب التشريحى للعين ..*

*- أعراض الانفصال الشبكى:*
- تزايد مفاجىء فى عدد الأجسام العائمة (Floaters)، هذه الأجسام العائمة عبارة عن بقع عائمة فى مجال الرؤية و/أو وميض من الضوء.
- العرض الآخر هو ظهور ما يشبه الستار الذى أسدل وحجب الرؤية.
- رؤية الأشياء وكأنها تموج مثل الأجسام فى الماء أو الموج.

والانفصال الشبكى هى حالة طبية طارئة، وأى شخص يشك فى أعراض الانفصال الشبكى عليه باللجوء الفورى إلى طبيب العيون.

*- أسباب الانفصال الشبكى:*
*من الذى يتعرض لمخاطر الانفصال الشبكى؟*
يحدث الانفصال الشبكى فى أى مرحلة عمرية للإنسان ولكلا النوعين من الذكور والإناث، لكنه أكثر شيوعاً بعد سن الأربعين ويؤثر على الرجال بنسبة أكبر عن النساء وعلى البيض أكثر من السود. كما أن الانفصال الشبكى أكثر شيوعاً بين الأشخاص التالية:
- التى تعانى من قصر نظر حاد.
- التى تعانى من انفصال شبكى فى العين الأخرى.
- التى يوجد لديها تاريخ وراثى فى العائلة بحالات من الانفصال الشبكى.
- التى أجريت لها جراحة المياه البيضاء *.. المزيد عن المياه البيضاء
*- التى تعانى من أمراض واضطرابات أخرى مرتبطة بالعين مثل: 
- اعتلال الشبكية السكرى.
*المزيد عن اعتلال الشبكية الناتج عن مرض السكر ..*
- انفصال الجسم الزجاجى، وانفصال الجسم الزجاجى فى حد ذاته لا يمثل خطورة لكنه يساهم فى إحداث شقوق وثقوب فى الشبكية تعمل على تسرب السوائل وراء الشبكية وبالتالى انفصالها.
- ترقق شبكية العين.
- التعرض لحوداث تصيب العين.

*- أنواع الانفصال الشبكى:*
*توجد ثلاثة أنواع مختلفة من الانفصال الشبكى:*
*أ- انفصال الشبكية الذاتى **(Rhegmatogenous):*
هو تمزق أو ثقب يحدث فى الشبكية مسبباً تسرب السوائل تحت الشبكية وفصلها عن المشيمية وهى الطبقة المسئولة عن إمداد الشبكية بالغذاء، وهذا النوع هو من أكثر أنواع الانفصال الشبكى شيوعاً.

*ب- الانفصال الجرى/الشدى **(Tractional):*
هذا النوع أقل فى الشيوع عن النوع السابق، ويحدث عندما تتكون أنسجة ليفية (تشد أو تجر) الشبكية محدثة فيها ثقوب.

*ج- الانفصال النضحى **(Exudative):*
هذا النوع من الانفصال الشبكى لا يتسبب فيه ثقوب فى الشبكية وإنما يتسبب فيها أمراض العين والتهاباتها، والتى من الممكن أن تؤدى إلى تسرب السوائل تحت الشبكية مسببة الانفصال الشبكى.

*- علاج الانفصال الشبكى:*
من الهام جداً فى علاج الانفصال الشبكى السرعة فى تقديم العلاج (أو ما يمكننا أن نسميه بالعلاج الفورى) بمجرد ملاحظة أعراض الانفصال أو عند التعرض لحادثة أو إصابة أو مرض فى العين.
وقد يجدى العلاج أو قد لا يجدى على الرغم من إجراء محاولات عديدة. وتكون النتائج إيجابية إذا تم إعادة الشبكية إلى مكانها قبل أن يحدث انفصال للمقلة (المقلة مركز الشبكية المسئول عن الرؤية الدقيقة والمفصلة).
ويمننا القول بأنه من خلال وسائل العلاج الحديثة، حوالى ما يزيد على 90% من المصابين بالانفصال الشبكى يمكن نجاح العلاج معهم على الرغم من ضرورة اللجوء إلى علاج إضافى ثانٍ مساعد.
لا يمكن التنبؤ بالنجاح وقد يصل الأمر لشهور عديدة بعد إجراء الجراحة لمعرفة نجاحها من عدمه.

*- أنواع علاج الشبكية (الانفصال الشبكى):*
*1- العلاج بالليزر:
*إذا كان الانفصال الشبكى صغير فيمكن علاجه فى عيادة الطبيب ولا يحتاج المريض إلى دخول غرفة العمليات، ويتم العلاج هنا باستخدام أشعة ليزر التى تحرق التمزقات فى الشبكية مما يؤدى إلى تليفها وتكون الأنسجة الليفية لسد أطراف هذه الثقوب أو الشقوق أو التمزقات وبالتالى تحول دون تسرب السوائل تحت الشبكية وحدوث الانفصال بينها وبين طبقة المشيمية.
*
2- العلاج بالتجميد **(Cryopexy):
*وهنا يتم تجميد النسجة خلف أماكن التمزق، وبالتالى تليفها لسد أطراف التمزق وذلك باستخدام (Nitrous oxide)، وهذا إجراء بسيط يتم فى عيادة طبيب العيون وبواسطة مخدر موضعى.*

3- العلاج بالغازات **(Pneumatic retinopexy):
*يمكن استخدام هذا العلاج بالإضافة إلى النوعين السابقين من العلاج بالتجميد والعلاج بأشعة الليزر للمزيد من تثبيت الشبكية وإعادتها إلى مكانها الطبيعى. ومن الغازات المستخدمة فى هذا العلاج:
(Sulfahexafluoride/SF6)& Perfluoroprapane/C3F8) ولا يوصى بالسفر جواً عند وجود هذه الفقاعات فى العين.
تعالج هذه الغازات الانفصال الشبكى فى أ/على العين، حيث يتم حقن الجسم الزجاجى فى العين بفقاعات هذه الغازات أو الهواء حيث تطفو وترتفع لأعلى حتى تضغط على الشبكية وتعيد التصاقها بالمشيمية لأن الجسم يقوم بامتصاص هذه الفقاعات ويستبدلها بسوائل.
يمتص الجسم الغازات من 2-6 أسابيع.
أما امتصاص الهواء أسرع من 1-2 أسبوعاً.
*
4- تحزيم صُلبة العين **(Scleral buckle):
*يتم وضع ضمادة أو حلقة من السيليكون (Silicone band) على الصُلبة لتضغط على الشبكية وتثبتها فى مكانها وهذه الحلقة غير مرئية، لكنها تزيد من طول العين لأنها تضغط عليها مما يؤدى إلى حدوث قصر النظر أو الزيادة فى قصره إذا كان موجود فى الأصل. العلاج بالتجميد وأشعة الليزر يوصى بهما مع تحزيم صُلبة العين.
*
5- إزالة الجسم الزجاجى **(Vitrectomy):
*عندما يكون الانفصال الشبكى كبير مع وجود نزيف فى الجسم الزجاجى، يتم إزالته ويكون بديلاً له الحقن بالهواء أو بالغاز أو بزيت السيليكون (Silicone oil) أو بسائل سيلين للضغط على الشبكية لتلتصق بجدار العين.
*
- يتوقف نجاح إعادة الشبكية إلى مكانها على:
*- توقيت إجراء الجراحة بعد حدوث الانفصال الشبكى، فالسرعة هامة جداً.
- حجم الانفصال ومكانه، فإذا كان صغيراً وفى أطراف الشبكية كلما كان أسهل فى العلاج.
- طول فترة تكون الأنسجة الليفية على الشبكية والتى قد تحول دون إعادة الشبكية.

*- مضاعفات العمليات:
*- التهابات بالعين.
- نزيف فى العين.
- تكون الماء الأبيض.
- تكون الماء الأزرق.

*- الوقاية من الانفصال الشبكى:
*لا يمكن الجزم بتجنب الإصابة بالانفصال الشبكى بنسبة 100%، لكن المحافظة تأتى من:- الزيارة الدورية لطبيب العيون لفحصها واكتشاف أية أعراض مبكراً.
- ملاحظة العين ومن ظهور أية أعراض تنبؤ بحدوث الانفصال الشبكى.
- حماية العين بوجه عام والمحافظة عليها يقى من مخاطر فقد البصر.

*- تجنب الإصابة بالانفصال الشبكى:*
هناك بعض الإصابات التى تعرض الشبكية للأذى وتسبب انفصالها، فكل ما يمكن أن نفعله هو تقليل مخاطر التعرض للإصابات التى بدورها تؤدى إلى حدوث الانفصال الشبكى:
- ارتداء نظارات الأمان الواقية عند استخدام المطرقة أو المنشار حتى لا تتطاير الجزيئات الدقيقة من الأجسام الصلبة والتى تعرض العين للأذى.

- عدم القيام بأية أنشطة تؤدى إلى تطاير الأجسام الصغيرة فى العين.

- ارتداء نظارات خاصة مع الرياضات العنيفة مثل رياضة الركت، السوكر، الإسكواش والملاكمة .. وغيرها من الرياضات التى تسدد فيها لطمات قوية على العين.

- اتخاذ إجراءات الأمان الوقائية عند استخدام الألعاب النارية الترفيهية.

- مرض السكر من الأمراض التى تعرض شبكية العين للخطر وحدوث الانفصال الشبكى الجرى، ولتجنب ذلك ينبغى القيام بالاختبارات الدورية للعين مع ضبط معدلات السكر فى الدم بقدر المستطاع.

- علاج ثقوب الشبكية قد يمنع من حدوث الانفصال الشبكى بنسب كبيرة، وليس كل الثقوب تحتاج إلى علاج والقرار يعتمد على ما إذا كانت هذه التمزقات ستصل إلى حد الانفصال الشبكى أم لا.
والأعراض التى يتم الاحتياج الحتمى فيها لعلاج ثقوب الشبكية هى: ظهور الأجسام العائمة، وميض ضوئى أو قصور فى الرؤية.
*- *كما أن العلاج يعتمد على حجم وشكل ومكان التمزق:
أ- التمزق الكبير الشبيه بنعل الفرس مع انفصال جزئى من مكانها، يحتاج إلى علاج لأنه فى الغالب يؤدى إلى الانفصال الشبكى. وتنتج غالباً هذه التمزقات من انفصال الجسم الزجاجى الخلفى وهى الحالة التى يتقلص فيها الجيل الزجاجى وينفصل عن الشبكية.
ب- التمزقات القريبة من المقلة، قد يزداد حجمها وتحتاج إلى علاج لأنها من الممكن أن يفقد معها الشخص الرؤية المركزية.
ج- أما الثقوب الصغيرة المستديرة على جوانب الشبكية، أقل فى الخطورة من التمزقات السابقة طالما لا يحدث جر أو سحب للشبكية أو الجيل الزجاجى. ويحدث الجر عندما يكون الجيل الزجاجى ملاصقاً بقوة للشبكية مما يؤدى إلى سحبها وبالتالى إلى تمزقها.
وطالما أن هذه الثقوب لا تسبب أية أعراض ستقل احتمالات الانفصال الشبكى.

- علاج التمزقات الشبكية عند الأشخاص التى تعانى من زيادة احتمالات حدوث الانفصال الشبكى مثل: مرضى السكر، الأشخاص التى خضعت لجراحة المياه البيضاء، أو الذين يعانون من قصر النظر.

- تصحيح العيوب الانكسارية من أهم الأسباب التى تحافظ على العين وعلى حاسة الإبصار *.. الأنواع الثلاثة للعيوب الانكسارية

*- فقد العين لقدرتها على التكيف والمرتبط بالتقدم فى العمر طول النظر الشيخوخى(Presbyopia)  حيث يحتاج الشخص إلى نظارة ثنائية البؤرة (هي نظارة ذات عدستين ثنائيتي البؤرة للبصر القريب والبصر البعيد).
-جراحة المياه البيضاء: بعد إجراء الشخص لجراحة المياه البيضاء على العين قد يكون عرضة للانفصال الشبكى حتى ولو بعد فترة طويلة من إجرائها .. وتزيد الاحتمالية معها إذا كانت الجراحة معقدة وظهرت مضاعفات أثناء إجرائها، بالإضافة إلى عمر الشخص أثناء إجرائها إذا كان صغيراً فى السن فهذا يزيد من احتمالية التعرض للانفصال الشبكى.- الضربات أو اللطمات القوية على العين من الرياضات العنيفة: مثل الملاكمة أو الكاراتيه، والتى قد تحدث نوعاً من التمزقات تسمى بـ (Retinal dialysis) الفصل الغشائى للشبكية الرياضات حيث يمكن اكتشاف هذا التمزق وعلاجه قبل أن يتطور إلى انفصال شبكى. لذ لابد من فحص العين عند لعب مثل هذه الرياضات العنيفة.-قصر النظر:الأشخاص الذين يعانون من قصر النظر من المحبذ عدم ممارستهم للأنشطة التى تزيد من ضغط العين مثل الغطس، حمل الأثقال .. مع تجنب ارتطام العين بأى شىء.

*.. المزيد عن الإجراءات الوقائية وحماية الشبكية والعين ككل*​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

معلومات هامه جدا 

ميررررسى ليك يا دكتور على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا Dr Fakhry

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (3 يوليو 2009)

*



- يتوقف نجاح إعادة الشبكية إلى مكانها على:
- توقيت إجراء الجراحة بعد حدوث الانفصال الشبكى، فالسرعة هامة جداً.
- حجم الانفصال ومكانه، فإذا كان صغيراً وفى أطراف الشبكية كلما كان أسهل فى العلاج.
- طول فترة تكون الأنسجة الليفية على الشبكية والتى قد تحول دون إعادة الشبكية.


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




​

أنقر للتوسيع...


روعه يا د/ فخرى موضوعك بكل ارشاداته
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك عملك وحياتك​​​​*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

_موضوع ممتاذ جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2009)

*رووووووووووووووعة بجد يابابا*
*ميرسي لموضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## zama (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مميز ومفيد ومتكامل وعلمى..

ويستحق أكبر تقييم ..

وأشكرك ..


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع ضخم أخي العزيز

وفيه معلومات جديدة عليَّ

أول مرة أسمع عن الماء الأزرق!!!

شكراً عالموضوع أخويا الغالي

الرب يبارك حياتك...


----------



## girgis2 (13 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع كامل ومتكامل يا دكتور*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات كتير مهمة
وموضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## farou2 (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لك دكتور فخري على الموضوع الرائع 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا جدا د/ فخرى 
تسلم ايد حضرتك 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## نجدى فرج (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا العرض العلمى الرائع والمفيد وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 يوليو 2009)

_موضوع راااااااااااااااائع د/ فخرى بجد تسلم ايدك_
_معلومات جميلة ومهمة وتستحق التقييم_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ماريتا (13 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات فى منتهى الجمال*
*ومفيدة جدا جدا*
*ميرسى اوى اوى دكتور فخرى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2009)

*جميل موضوعك يا دكتور*
*شكرا الك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*


----------



## ana-semon (13 يوليو 2009)

روعةةةةةةةةةةةة
موضوع مفيد جدا
ميرسي اوي يا دكتور
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (15 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *موضوع كامل ومتكامل يا دكتور*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بقراءة الموضوع اتمنى ان يكون فية افادة لكم


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي علي المعلومات
الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sara A (19 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومتكامل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يفك من التثبيت


----------

